#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Which one is the best Cryptocurrency right now?

## Shana

The word Cryptocurrency is on fire nowadays and people have no idea in which to invest and which one has the most potential. Anyone who has some knowledge on specifying which crypto could be used for which purpose....
Please mention below! :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> The word Cryptocurrency is on fire nowadays and people have no idea in which to invest and which one has the most potential. Anyone who has some knowledge on specifying which crypto could be used for which purpose....
> Please mention below!


Bitcoin is leading the list, followed by Litecoin, Etherum, Dash, Ripple, Monero, Zcash. Although bitcoin is leading, the value is continuously dropping. As a starter you can invest little and try with other coins like monero. You can review the trending here for most of the coins.

All Cryptocurrencies | CoinMarketCap

----------


## Shana

> Bitcoin is leading the list, followed by Litecoin, Etherum, Dash, Ripple, Monero, Zcash. Although bitcoin is leading, the value is continuously dropping. As a starter you can invest little and try with other coins like monero. You can review the trending here for most of the coins.
> 
> All Cryptocurrencies | CoinMarketCap


That's great Neo. Thank you for sharing.

----------

